# Dr Grabow Omega?



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

The Dr Grabow Omega pipe appears to have a mouthpiece that looks somewhat similar to the Peterson P Lip. Does anyone know whether the Omega has the smoke hole on top of the mouthpiece, like the Peterson P lip does?


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

No, it comes out straight, it was just made to look like a plip but it is not. Makes a good cheap smoker though.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

My very first flea bay pipe was an Omega. Paid a little more then I should of but it's one of my best smokers!


----------



## JakeDPR (Sep 29, 2010)

I am ordering an Omega and a Cob today and jumping into the pipe world!


----------

